# How many ereaders do you all own?



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I seem to have developed a fetish for ereaders and think this has to stop.  Yeah, right!  But just wondering if anyone else here also has to have all the new ones that come out...and what ones you have.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazon only or any e-readers?  I've only had Amazon.  Currently I have three -- K3, Voyage, Oasis.  In the past I've also had K1, DX, PW1, and Touch.  I probably will get totally new models in the future, not just updated versions.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Lets include tablets with kindle apps also.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I started ereading with my Palm T|X.

I currently have:
K1
Touch
Basic Kindle w/o Touch aka Baby Kindle
Voyage
Oasis

I've also had Paperwhites.

Just saw your comment about tablets--
Several iterations of Kindle Fires 
My iPad and iPhone.
A Samsung G4

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Voyage, Oasis


iPad Pro, iPad Mini, iPhone (it's a sickness, I know)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I hardly have any. 

I had an original Kindle.
Got a 3rd gen/keyboard when they first came out.
Next year I got a basic kindle . . . at some point traded in the original. Sold it eventually, but recently purchased another, newer, version.
Had a Kindle DX which I gave to my aunt, then got another which eventually went to my brother as he'd broken his.
Got a PW when they first came out and upgraded to the second gen, giving the other one to my son.
Got a Voyage when they came out.
Got an Oasis when they came out and sold the PW back for a good price.

So I currently have a *Voyage *and an *Oasis*. But my brother, on my account has the *DX*, and my husband, on my account, has a *basic kindle*.

Re: tablets, I've had several Fires. Currently have the *HDX 7* but would sell it -- feel free to make an offer  -- and the *HD8 *-- which I'd probably also sell if I got an offer. (Amazon seems to not do trade in on either of them.  ) I've had the HDX8.9 as well as an earlier 7" model. My current every day tablet is a *Samsung Galaxy S2* and, yes, it has the Kindle app on it. As does my *Samsung Galaxy S7Edge phone*.

I also have the app on my laptop and PC, though I never use either of those for reading.

I've had apps for kobo, nook, moonreader, etc., on tablets or phone but only to try them out; I don't use any of them regularly.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh Lord - lots
I don't use the older ones much any more, but they still work and I do pull them out from time to time.  The only one I really don't use is the Basic.

Original Kindle
K2
K3
DX
1st gen Baby (Basic)
1st gen PW
Voyage
Oasis

My mother's Touch is also on my account.  I don't read on tablets much since the e-ink screen is easier on my eyes, but I do have a Fire HDX7, a Nexus 7, and a 10" Lenovo tablet.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Let's see - I currently have:-

DXG
Kindle Touch
PW1
PW2
2 Voyages
Kindle for PC
Kindle for Android on my phone
Kindle App on my Fires (2)
Kindle for iOS on my iPod
Kindle for iOS on my 1st gen iPad

Previously I've had but given away (what _was_ I thinking!  ):
K2
K3 (KK)
Original DX
Kobo Touch 1st gen

What? I just don't like being too far away from something to read. 

So no, not obssessed at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's good to have a backup Kindle(s).  . That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I currently have and use daily a Voyage.  I have had one Kindle or another since the original K1 (which was in continual use from 2008-2014 when it got dropped face down on concrete)  .  

On my account and still in use by other family members are a Basic, K2, KKeyboard, PW1, PW2(2), a Fire (don't know which one, never used one myself), Ipad, and various phones with the app.  No one has taken the Oasis plunge yet! 

No obsession here, nope, un-uh, no way.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I somewhat ashamedly have 4 Kindle e-readers. Ashamedly because I should at least have given away or donated 2 of them by now.

I started with a K2, which I gave to my mother when I upgraded to the K3. I still use my K3 to play Scrabble.  I also have a Touch and 1st generation Paperwhite, both of which sit unused now as I do all my reading on my newer Paperwhite.

I also have a Dell tablet with the Kindle app on it, but that gets used for reading very, very rarely.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This is going to be therapeutic, right?  

I currently use my Oasis, when its charging I'll grab the Voyage or one of the apps. 

All the kindles I ever got I still own and they all still work. Stacked neat in the bookshelf getting charged once a month.
I gave the PW to my husband to use, but I don't have anyone else to give my stuff to. 

K1
K3 Keyboard
Paperwhite1
K4 Basic with buttons
Voyage
Oasis

Fire original
Fire old 8.9 2012
Fire6

phone kindle app
Nexus tablet app

Which reminds me I need to charge the pile o'gadgets again.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't remember all the versions I once had. I started with K2. Upgraded to K3, then K4 (was there a K4). Had a Fire. Now have a Paperwhite and Voyage. I have Kindle app on my iPhone and iPad. I am happy with my Voyage and don't intend to upgrade to Oasis.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

I started with a Pandigital Novel - rather biggish tablet type ereader. Still have it. I am too lazy to transfer the books off of it, so I still read on it once in a while despite its lagginess.

Then I got a Kindle Fire Table, third gen. It is currently my second most used reader. I really llike it for reading, although I know many don't like the tablets for that purpose.

I then got the bottom of the line, non-touch Kindle. I never use it. I find it clunky and difficult to use. It is permanently loaned to a friend. 

My favorite, most used ereader is my latest - the Kobo Aura H20. I LOVE it. Nothing better than being able to take an ereader into the tub without worries. It refreshes a little slowly every few pages, but it's a lovely reader other than that. 

I keep looking at the latest paperweight but have so far managed to avoid buying it. It's calling my name, though. Sooner or later...


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

ONE (and have never owned another)

The original Kindle Keyboard










black
no ads
replaced the "Dead Authors" with classic sailing ship etchings
zippered M-EDGE Kevlar case
has traveled ~50,000 miles with me

The best traveling companion ever !!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

NapCat said:


> ONE (and have never owned another)
> 
> The original Kindle Keyboard
> 
> ...


That's one lucky Kindle.


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

2- An Oasis and a PW2. I also have an iPad.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Voyage, Oasis
> 
> iPad Pro, iPad Mini, iPhone (it's a sickness, I know)


As an editorial comment, I highly recommend the iPad Pro if you like to read illustrated ebooks. Thought I'd mention it when I revisited this thread.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I feel like a fossil collector.
I have my K2 (keyboard model - white) got it early because Amazon had stopped shipping the K1 which I had ordered.  
And I also have a first generation Kindle Fire tablet.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It may wear off with time. I had the K1, K2, K3 (aka Kindle Keyboard), and Paperwhite, but I liked the Paperwhite so much that I've used it for quite a while without being tempted by the newer models. I did get a Fire earlier this year because my Nexus crapped out and I needed a cheap tablet on relatively short notice, but I don't really consider that a Kindle. I did give in to the great price and order a Voyage on Prime Day, though.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Kindle DX (which I still love and use most)
Paperwhite
Fire 6HD
Kindle apps on my iPad, iPad Mini, iPod 5th and iPod 4th gen

So, looking at the previous replies, 3 Kindle devices seem more or less an average number, right?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I read on my computer only. It works fine with me....


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

I've never owned a dedicated e-reader. I read Kindle books on my Windows smartphone, and sometimes on my netbook and laptop.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's good to have a backup Kindle(s). . That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Betsy


I agree!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have owned every single Kindle and still have many of them here in the house. I sold the DX and "loaned" a few to people, which I have lost track of. Each time I upgrade to a new one, I don't tend to go back to the older ones. I am currently using the Oasis but still have the Voyage on my night stand. I was traveling this week and reading the Oasis quite a bit. I like the cover and the long battery life, but I wish I could stand it up, like I do with the Voyage and the Origami cover. I don't like holding the Kindle while I am reading.

L


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a Paperwhite and a Kindle Keyboard which is currently on loan to a friend in the hospital.  If the Keyboard had a light I would have been forever happy and content.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow. Some of u have a lot! I only own 2


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh wow, I have a lot: 
Original Nook, nook simple touch, nook HD, nook glow light, nook glow light plus, Samsung nook 7, Samsung nook 8
Amazon kindle with keyboard, paperwhite, voyage, fire 6
Samsung note 8
iPad mini, iPad 3, iPad Pro 
Microsoft surface pro 3
Sony ereader, not sure of model, but it's old....and works!

I mainly use my voyage ereader, or my nook glow for ebooks downloaded in ePub. 
For surfing, I use my iPads .

I have tried selling some, but no luck, so I still have them and they all work 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Only one, a Kindle Voyage.

I've owned the Kindle 2, Touch and Paperwhite. I pass on the old versions to family members or friends as I upgrade. I don't hang on to them because I can't see myself ever wanting to go back to using the older models.

If I ever upgrade to the Oasis, I do think I'll hang on to my Voyage though. I've never needed a backup so far, but you never know.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Kindle Fire. But I haven't used it in forever. I like to read on my phone or laptop. It depends.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

None!  My kids have a few between them, though.  I have the kindle app on my laptop but almost never use it.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a kindle Fire DX, a regular Kindle Fire 2ond generation and a kindle 7 inches with Specials.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have now added a "used" Kindle Fire HDX because it has great technology and is now available for a much reduced price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I have now added a "used" Kindle Fire HDX because it has great technology and is now available for a much reduced price.


Yay, Geoff!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Voyage and each model of the Paperwhite.  All of these are with 3G and no ads.  I also have 4 Fire tablets although I don't use them for reading.

I read on my Nexus 5 phone, as well, although only in short sessions because of the LCD.  I do get in a lot of short sessions though.

I haven't bought the Oasis because I'm nervous about it's battery.  I'd kind of like to have one.  I like the idea of it.  But that tiny internal battery scares me.

Someone has been asking about buying my Paperwhite 1 because she wants 3G so i've been considering whether I want to sell it to her and get a new one.  It's tempting but the truth is I'm happy with what I have so it's going to take some thought.

Barry


----------

